# new rules for me



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

new rules for me as a poet:1. People are plants. 2. The things you apologize for are the things you want. 3. Strength needs no excuse.*4. Just because it happened to you doesn't make it interesting.* - the most important rule for any and all writers(from a howard korder play/david salle film)from another listBada


----------

